
Ask HN: Summer Activities for Bored Kids? - tmaly
I spend time programming Scratch 3 with my daughter as an activity.  But this is not something she wants to do everyday.<p>Covid has put limits certain kid&#x27;s activities like parks and arcades.<p>What activities have you come up with for kids age 6-10 this Summer?
======
ajaxguy
Yes, I just came here to get similar suggestions for my kids also. Having them
some time to spend on khan academy subjects will occupy few hours in a day,
but I am looking something in javascript game tutorials for my elder one as he
is more interested in it. He is good with basic javascript skills. Any
suggestions or pointers?

